# Review-Plowboys Yardbird and Bovine Rubs



## bossman (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finished a review of Plowboys Rubs, They are AWESOME and if you havent tried them I would HIGHLY recommend them. Here is my review of the rubs. Let me know what you think! 

http://bossmanbbq.com/2009/08/28/product-reviewplowboys-yardbird-and-bovine-bold-rub/


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok If I fine them I'll give them a try and I'll let you know.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2009)

Pork Pullin Plowboys are from from Blue Springs, Mo. here in the Kansas City Area.  I will look to see if I can find their rub at any of the stores here...


----------

